# Lidl Tevion 19" LCD TV €139.99



## Slim (6 Dec 2011)

This TV will be in *Aldi* on Thursday. It has Saorview on it too. Are Tevion crap or would this be a good cheap buy for bedroom or suchlike?


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Dec 2011)

Have a computer monitor of this brand for a few years & it's working great... no issues - but not used as much as a TV - think there is a standard 3 year no quibble warranty with most of this type products also, once you have your receipt... I would see no issue with buying this... might get one myself for the bedroom as the 13 yr ol' TV in there is giving up the ghost...


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Dec 2011)

Slim- have you a link to that TV? Can't see it on the lidl.ie web page...


----------



## chrisboy (6 Dec 2011)

Slim said:


> This TV will be in Lidl on Thursday. It has Saorview on it too. Are Tevion crap or would this be a good cheap buy for bedroom or suchlike?



There's a 19" for sale in harvey normans for 99 euro

http://www.harveynorman.ie/techwood-19-inch-lcd-tv.html


----------



## chrisboy (6 Dec 2011)

Sorry, just seen you say the one in lidl has saorview.. This one hasnt..


----------



## Slim (6 Dec 2011)

Jazz01 said:


> Slim- have you a link to that TV? Can't see it on the lidl.ie web page...


 My bad! I think it was Aldi. It is not on the website but I am sure it was in an insert in Saturday's Indo. Will check again. Sorry.


----------



## Slim (7 Dec 2011)

Slim said:


> My bad! I think it was Aldi. It is not on the website but I am sure it was in an insert in Saturday's Indo. Will check again. Sorry.


 
Yes, definitely Aldi - it's in a booklet I received on Saturday in the Independent. "Thursday 8th December".

No bad stories out there about Tevion then?


----------



## Nige (7 Dec 2011)

I've a large tevion television. After about 2 years the power switch broke. It took a few phone calls to get it sorted but eventually someone came to the house, fixed it and it's been working perfectly since then.


----------



## Slim (7 Dec 2011)

Nige said:


> I've a large tevion television. After about 2 years the power switch broke. It took a few phone calls to get it sorted but eventually someone came to the house, fixed it and it's been working perfectly since then.


 
Cheers Nige. Rang Aldi. TV definitely coming into the store for tomorrow.


----------



## Slim (7 Dec 2011)

Slim said:


> Cheers Nige. Rang Aldi. TV definitely coming into the store for tomorrow.


 
PS: wife says 19" is not big enough - now! now! - so am looking at a 32" Samsung LED in Currys. Hey ho!


----------

